# Anavar with herbal diuretics?



## Lala209 (May 12, 2019)

Been searching everywhere to see if you can use both at the same time or not. 5mg anavar daily with herbal diuretics? Would mixing these be ok?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Lala209 said:


> Been searching everywhere to see if you can use both at the same time or not. 5mg anavar daily with herbal diuretics? Would mixing these be ok?


 Only problem I see is diuretics might cause muscle cramps and anavar on it's own can give you enough of that . 5 mg is a relatively safe dose though


----------



## melanieuk (Aug 3, 2015)

5 is really low. You might be better uping the var dose to 10 or even 15 and not doing any diuretics at all.


----------



## David81 (Mar 10, 2019)

Lala209 said:


> Been searching everywhere to see if you can use both at the same time or not. 5mg anavar daily with herbal diuretics? Would mixing these be ok?


 Why do you want to do diuretics along with oxandrolone (var)?


----------



## David81 (Mar 10, 2019)

Lala209 said:


> Been searching everywhere to see if you can use both at the same time or not. 5mg anavar daily with herbal diuretics? Would mixing these be ok?


 By the wat, some water retention is part of the process given to the increase of protein synthesis.

I'd rather use low dose vs. longer period, as 5mg-10mg for about 12-16 weeks, as long as duly followed by blood work to check hormones, lipids, kidney and liver function (including direct and indirect bilirubin as this is the most important exam to check liver health).

Also, I'd include vitD 10.000ui/ed + vitC 1000mg/ed + vitE 400ui/Ed + multivitamins and minerals. The vits C,D and E plays an important antioxidative role.

And, the most important: none of these meds/supplements (including var) will bring any results unless you eat and train properly, and by eating properly I mean macronutrients counting, eating clean (real food), and respecting the daily energy intake needs.


----------

